# 7" Atlas metal shaper - $1,100 (antioch, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 10, 2020)

7" Atlas metal shaper - tools - by owner - sale
					

7" Atlas metal shaper with vise, handle and parts list book. This machine is in great shape. Stand...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 10, 2020)

Interesting color choice for the little shaper.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 10, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Interesting color choice for the little shaper.


Funny, was thinking the same thing. I like the forest green mine is better.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 10, 2020)

No pulley on the motor, hmm. is it running? FYI


----------



## wlburton (Sep 10, 2020)

Janderso said:


> No pulley on the motor, hmm. is it running? FYI


The pulley is on the other side.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 10, 2020)

Janderso said:


> No pulley on the motor, hmm. is it running? FYI



That is not the stock motor..... FYI


----------



## kb58 (Sep 10, 2020)

Oops, incorrect post


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 10, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> 7" Atlas metal shaper - tools - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> 7" Atlas metal shaper with vise, handle and parts list book. This machine is in great shape. Stand...
> ...


I'm beginning not to like you...


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 10, 2020)

Janderso said:


> No pulley on the motor, hmm. is it running? FYI


The motor pulley is on the other side Jeff. Under the cover you can see it’s there. What your seeing is they replaced the motor and it had shafts sticking out on both sides. Probably should have cut that extra shaft sticking out.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 10, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> I'm beginning not to like you...



You're pretty quick for a newbie.


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 10, 2020)

We had some kinda small shaper in HS in the early 70s. It hadn't been run in many years. I was told hat they were obsolete.  I think the little ones are cute.  I'd have it for a living room table if it were up to me. 
i need not be led into temptation by your posting all that equipment and will continue to pretend to like it.  I have a permanent iron deficiency.


----------



## kb58 (Sep 10, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> ...I have a permanent iron deficiency.


Haha, I may have to borrow that one!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 10, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> i need not be led into temptation by your posting all that equipment and will continue to pretend toot like it.  I have a permanent iron deficiency.



Repeat after me,
"Hi, my name is Rick and I have Tool Acquisition Disorder."


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi, my name is Rick and I have a tool acquisition disorder...

I feel better but still want more tools.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 10, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> I feel better but still want more tools.



You can get a little temporary relief by convincing helping other people to buy tools.......


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi Rick.....


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Myself, I’m metally ill.


----------

